# DD Supernatural, af spirit, bouncers, which one?



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Want to buy a good wax for my white Audi , been using AG HD but find it a little sticky and not the nicest to work with ( my opinion ) .

Can anyone recommend a good wax for getting a deeper wetter look on white.

Ps I would prefer if it smelt good too...lol

Thanks Steve


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

dodo SN don't smell of anything 

but i really really like dodo juice banana armer, really nice to use and smells amazing plus its half the price,


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Rubbishboy juiced edition smells amazing, easiest wax in the world to use, great durability, awesome wet look and beeds and beeds! I've had it on my car since October and it still works well with a wash even through this salty winter.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm... I'll be interested to hear the result of this post as well, as you've inadvertently picked all three waxes that I have my eye on at the moment ! 

For white, I find that Supernatural Hybrid is absolutely superb! You get a natural depth and glow that even the best sealant can't touch, whilst at the same time loosing little to none of the reflectivity and crispness that a sealant can bring. 

From this experience, I would probably steer towards SNH or Bouncer's 22 for your colour. I've seen photographs of original SN on white, though, and it looks lovely! I've not seen Spirit on white (Though it is supposed to look a bit like Z-Destiny), so I cannot comment. Any wax is going to warm the paintwork slightly versus a sealant, but SN or SNH would probably do this the least, and leave the purest look based upon my research. 

A-F Spirit and B22 are both scented, and will probably smell the best. Neither of the Supernaturals have any scent added. SNH smells very faintly of carnauba, with a serious hit of industrial strength petrochemicals, though original SN should smell much more pleasing, as it is all natural. 

Hopefully this helps!

Steampunk


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Chemical Guys Limited Edition 50/50
awesome wax
have look here please
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=248312&page=4

looks awesome on my white van
best glossy white color in my area in my customers opinion:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

but as you know everything is in preparation


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been using supernatural on my white Mazda for a couple years now and it never disappoints. I currently have SNH for the winter and it looks great as well.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

All wonderfull wax's (haven't tried Bouncer 22 mind.) 
But AF Spirit is my favourite wax over anything at the moment. Looks amazing on white aswell :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

another vote for spirit here:thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Jakub555 said:


> but as you know everything is in preparation


Wise words here

To the OP do you own a machine or if not at least a good pre-wax cleaner/polish or glaze like amigo that will fill some swirls and add gloss? By all means spend the money on a another wax if the prep has already been done, but if the paint needs some work you'd be better off putting the money towards that first.

For another wax I'd go P21s


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Af spirit is fantastic on white smell aint too bad, Get Zymol glasur which is fantastic on light colours and smell lush.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Can vouch for Glasur on white aswell


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dan_S said:


> Wise words here
> 
> To the OP do you own a machine or if not at least a good pre-wax cleaner/polish or glaze like amigo that will fill some swirls and add gloss? By all means spend the money on a another wax if the prep has already been done, but if the paint needs some work you'd be better off putting the money towards that first.
> 
> For another wax I'd go P21s


exactly,,, I do not see colossal, big difference between a good waxes , difference in superimposing, durability , smell, yes, but if the car is not prepared properly it none the wax does not help
:thumb:


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Bouncers 22 for me

The reason being is bouncer went into thorough detail when looking at what he personally wanted out of the wax and didn't stop till all the boxes were ticked. read through his thread and you'll see reviews from people to get the tester pots think he sent out about 10 to get feedback from i bought one of the first batch #15. could have kept it for limited edition but really couldn't wait to smell it !! lol it is devine
a citrusy smell, ease of use not grabby like others can layer on thinly one swipe does whole panel. reflections are superb.

only 100ml pot so takes it into the same price range as supernatural £= ml ratio and a purchace i'll never regret.

heres one of the first pics from bouncers 22 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214320&page=25

here a test between supernatural and bouncers 50/50 on white

p.s
If you live near the coast then bouncers is great had parked at work came out to find big bird dropping right on the front of my bonnet, peeing it down heavy so went out after the rain was off only to find a glide mark where it just dropped off my car ! citroen picasso bonnet mind so sitting at a high angle anyway.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I would also say either Bouncers 22 or AF Spirit for me 

I really could not choose between the two as they are both so good, but I think B22 smells better.

Or, a little cheaper, AF Soul and AF Passion both work great and smell lush too


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a pot of Bouncer's 22 for sale/swaps, used once but sticking to DD wax :thumb:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> Hmm... I'll be interested to hear the result of this post as well, as you've inadvertently picked all three waxes that I have my eye on at the moment !
> 
> For white, I find that Supernatural Hybrid is absolutely superb! You get a natural depth and glow that even the best sealant can't touch, whilst at the same time loosing little to none of the reflectivity and crispness that a sealant can bring.
> 
> ...


I agree with the SNH recommendation - your description of how it seems to meld the best of both sealant and carnauba properties is spot on. I also have Bouncer's 22, but have only used it on one panel, and so cannot give a fair appraisal as of yet.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

umi000 said:


> I agree with the SNH recommendation - your description of how it seems to meld the best of both sealant and carnauba properties is spot on. I also have Bouncer's 22, but have only used it on one panel, and so cannot give a fair appraisal as of yet.


Let me know how you get on with it; I'll be interested to know how it compares. SNH is an absolutely lovely wax hybrid (Have you tried layering it yet? I've noticed an improvement in wetness and depth with up to 5 layers, which seems to be the point of diminishing returns.), though at the moment I'm attempting to compile a small stock of LSP's for all occasions. Some may disagree with my view that different qd/wax/glaze/polish combinations can make any noticeable difference on different colours, but in my experience they do. A subtle difference, yes, but isn't detailing all about subtleties in the first place?

Steampunk


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I think AF would be my choice ? why? because I already tried 3 differents dodo wax and I'm interesting in the AF lines.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

It really does just come down to what look your really wanting from the car TBH and ease of use. I'll back bouncers all day but only because I only have 3 waxes Dodo purple haze bouncers and collies !! might try AF as there does seem to be alot of appraisal for it on here.

Let us know what you end up going for and keep us up to date with your thoughts on it.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

polt said:


> It really does just come down to what look your really wanting from the car TBH and ease of use. I'll back bouncers all day but only because I only have 3 waxes Dodo purple haze bouncers and collies !! *might try AF as there does seem to be alot of appraisal for it on here.*
> 
> Let us know what you end up going for and keep us up to date with your thoughts on it.


I love the AF Waxes now - all of them.

At first I did not get on with them as I was doing it wrong - I applied the wax to the complete car and then buffed off and it was a nightmare to get off. Now I have been told to do one panel at a time and buff off before doing the next panel they are great !


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I have a pot of Bouncer's 22 for sale/swaps, used once but sticking to DD wax :thumb:


How much mate? And if a swap what u looking?

Steve


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

polt said:


> It really does just come down to what look your really wanting from the car TBH and ease of use. I'll back bouncers all day but only because I only have 3 waxes Dodo purple haze bouncers and collies !! might try AF as there does seem to be alot of appraisal for it on here.
> 
> Let us know what you end up going for and keep us up to date with your thoughts on it.


Will do mate... Decisions decisions !!!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I have a pot of Bouncer's 22 for sale/swaps, used once but sticking to DD wax :thumb:


PM'd you about this earlier today, and can't find a thread selling it?


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> Let me know how you get on with it; I'll be interested to know how it compares. SNH is an absolutely lovely wax hybrid (Have you tried layering it yet? I've noticed an improvement in wetness and depth with up to 5 layers, which seems to be the point of diminishing returns.), though at the moment I'm attempting to compile a small stock of LSP's for all occasions. Some may disagree with my view that different qd/wax/glaze/polish combinations can make any noticeable difference on different colours, but in my experience they do. A subtle difference, yes, but isn't detailing all about subtleties in the first place?
> 
> Steampunk


I've only gone up to two layers, and only on one panel - might give it a go with some additional layers. Will post my feedback once I've used it on the whole car - interested myself in how it'll compare


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just letting you know guys . Bought bouncers 22 today! Awaiting delivery next week.
Getting a little hooked on some off these traders sites, spent far far to much in the past few weeks! 
Must put a few pics up sn ...

Thanks for all your input
Steve


----------



## waito (Aug 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried maxolen perfect Pearl paint sealant on a white car?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

SN my favorite wax on all colours , it gives purest finish but if you looking for deeper wetter finish
Victoria Concours gives super wet look even on white car , nice strawberry smell .
RG55 gives nice wet look with more reflectivity , nice strawberry smell too.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I just bought spirit to give go after reading so many good reviews I decided to give a try to it will see how good it is.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Alzak said:


> I just bought spirit to give go after reading so many good reviews I decided to give a try to it will see how good it is.


Yea mate it looks good . Just I have other waxes and thought the smaller pot off bouncers would do the trick on my white motor!
Will let u's know how I get on.

Cg lava looks v good to mind u...
No . No more spending!


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

For white... don't bother using a wax only..
You need a compensation of both.. sealant and wax..
Black fire kit can be the solution.. or just go with hybrid wax like for say: Fuzion or SNH.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

moosh said:


> Rubbishboy juiced edition smells amazing, easiest wax in the world to use, great durability, awesome wet look and beeds and beeds! I've had it on my car since October and it still works well with a wash even through this salty winter.


I agree with this its an amazing wax :thumb:


----------

